# My Ork Army - Roughly 4100 points (Pic Heavy)



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I've been told lately at my LGS that a nearly fully painted Ork army is pretty rare these days - considering the vast numbers and the numerous choices - so, I thought I'd share mine. I did probably 85-90% of the painting and converting with the other 10-15% coming from ebay. I have roughly 5000 points including wargear.

Thanks again and ENJOY!

Edit:

Better pictures Incoming!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude that army looks sick really nice and sad that you lost some models


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Dude that army looks sick really nice and sad that you lost some models


Hey man, thanks a lot!

I didn't lose any models haha, they are just in my traveling case for a game tonight!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice, sir! It is... inspiring to say the least to see that many Orks actually painted. I salute you! Have some rep for your efforts. :mrgreen:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

So... much... green. Don't be surprised if that case starts photosynthesis. :mrgreen: I'm happy to see that many painted orks, well done!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it! +Rep for Green Tide of Awesome.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice although for 4000 points its not very big, my 2000 point army outnumbers your horde  Although i have no bikes, just mass boyz and battlewagons.

+rep


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Baalirock said:


> Very nice, sir! It is... inspiring to say the least to see that many Orks actually painted. I salute you! Have some rep for your efforts. :mrgreen:


Hey thank's a lot - it's taken probably close to a year of painting at least 3-5 nights a week. 



Inquisitor Varrius said:


> So... much... green. Don't be surprised if that case starts photosynthesis. :mrgreen: I'm happy to see that many painted orks, well done!


Hahaha, it's hard enough to keep them from fighting!



TheKingElessar said:


> I like it! +Rep for Green Tide of Awesome.






Talos said:


> Very nice although for 4000 points its not very big, my 2000 point army outnumbers your horde  Although i have no bikes, just mass boyz and battlewagons.
> 
> +rep


Oh, I agree. You can definitely get a lot more horde. I have a lot of points invested in my elite units. Both the nob biker squads are 750+ points each with the meganobz being around 400 and the Big Mek Stompa at 650 points. As I mentioned above though, I have plans for another 60 boyz and a battlewagon as I would like to be able to field 120 boyz in a regular game 





Thanks for all the support/rep guys/gals!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow! Looks Great +rep!!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks!


Added Warboss on Bike to the HQ section due to popular request.

He was one of my ebay purchases! Probably one of the best Ive ever made!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mega nobs based on terminators. They look very impressive. Nice work.
+rep


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You knwo it is rare to see a fully painted ork army these days for some reason.

Nice to see yours is nicely painted and converted. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Mega nobs based on terminators. They look very impressive. Nice work.
> +rep


Thanks a lot! I appreciate the comments!



morfangdakka said:


> You knwo it is rare to see a fully painted ork army these days for some reason.
> 
> Nice to see yours is nicely painted and converted. Keep up the good work.


Yeah, I think it's probably something to do with the # of models required to paint. Additionally, I think most Ork players spend 90% of their time converting up stuff for orks and probably don't make it to the paint stage. To me, paint really brings an army to life, I actually enjoy a game more when I play against a fully painted army. Something about it just makes it seem all the more surreal.

That being said, I'm already planning my Nidz army and its probably going to be Nidzilla so I will have few models to paint haha  Love my Orks though, buying ork models/converting is an obsession.


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

great looking army. I'm currently fighting the urge to start playing ork and you are making it that much harder!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

pantsmessiah said:


> great looking army. I'm currently fighting the urge to start playing ork and you are making it that much harder!



Hahaha, Giiiive in to the temptation!


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

haha, you encouraged me too actually setup my orks.. Its a pain cause I stack them two and two in the box . I still have lots unpainted.

Your Orks are ace mate! and its fun to play orks. Trust me! and a painted Ork army is even funnier.. We often play 500 pts combat patrol rules, and I can stack 75 orks in there..


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Bogg said:


> haha, you encouraged me too actually setup my orks.. Its a pain cause I stack them two and two in the box . I still have lots unpainted.
> 
> Your Orks are ace mate! and its fun to play orks. Trust me! and a painted Ork army is even funnier.. We often play 500 pts combat patrol rules, and I can stack 75 orks in there..



Hey thanks a lot! It's always nice to see a fellow ork player! They are fun, I've played nearly all the 40k races and Orks have stuck with me throughout! 


WAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## SuperDelfin (Sep 9, 2009)

Super awesome bro. I can't wait until I get that many points!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Badass Ork army, *Crimzzen*. Easily the best I've seen collectively so far. Better paint up that Stompa for us.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Smaller than I thought it would be actually. Still, nicely done with both a decent paint job and some cool conversions. Kudos.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that's great! Out of all the armies out there, I must say that ork armies are always my favorites to look at. Every one is always so unique. And the fact that it's pretty much all painted is great too, because yes, a lot of ork armies aren't.

Great army, and great conversions. :victory: +rep from me.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Lord_Murdock said:


> Wow, that's great! Out of all the armies out there, I must say that ork armies are always my favorites to look at. Every one is always so unique. And the fact that it's pretty much all painted is great too, because yes, a lot of ork armies aren't.
> 
> Great army, and great conversions. :victory: +rep from me.


Hey thanks a lot! Really appreciated. It's great comments that keep me painting!


----------



## Almberg (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice to see such a big army of Orks! :shok: I'm impressed of your big collection of models and that you painted up almost all of them. Hopefully one day I can post a picture of a huge army. Right now I only post pictures of single crap figures lol. Anyways awesome army and I glad you shared it. It motivates me to paint more so thank you! I'm going to try to figure out how to give you +rep aswell k:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Almberg said:


> Very nice to see such a big army of Orks! :shok: I'm impressed of your big collection of models and that you painted up almost all of them. Hopefully one day I can post a picture of a huge army. Right now I only post pictures of single crap figures lol. Anyways awesome army and I glad you shared it. It motivates me to paint more so thank you! I'm going to try to figure out how to give you +rep aswell k:


Hey thanks a lot! In the next couple of weeks I should have a converted battlewagon, and 3 lobba's with 6 gretchin crew members!


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

nice paint job and a good clean look to the army well dune
ps i like your termantor amoured mega nobs


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i think the warboss with nobz and the bikes are the best painted. the two tanks are very well done too. the mega armored nobs have some very cool features but seem to lack detail in other areas. i think if you fixed up some of the bases a little it would bring out the models even more. a lot of times i just paint the base a brown or gray color if i dont feel like using sand or grass or w/e. 

do you plan on painting the stompa? haha jeez what a time consumer that would be.


----------



## greenslayer10 (Aug 9, 2009)

I Just Love The Mega Nobs In Termi Armor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Added Converted Battlewagon under the Heavy section.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Congratulations on being the first ork player I've seen with a fully painted army - of any size. So much better than the endless grey tide that I mostly see.


I'll see your orks and raise you my SM reinforced battle company.:biggrin:







.

That's a 1800x720mm table.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the nobz in termi armor. I noticed the blue scheme.... ultrasmurfs perhaps?


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn! I was going to convert some nobz with terminator bits first!  I may have to take a little inspiration from you, but I will give credit  Also, love the riot shields, ANOTHER idea I just had  haha

Great army
+rep


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

chromedog said:


> Congratulations on being the first ork player I've seen with a fully painted army - of any size. So much better than the endless grey tide that I mostly see.
> 
> 
> I'll see your orks and raise you my SM reinforced battle company.:biggrin:
> ...


Hahha wow, that is also impressive.... Can we get a closeup of the titan in the background?



BloodAngelsfan said:


> I love the nobz in termi armor. I noticed the blue scheme.... ultrasmurfs perhaps?


Hahha, yessir. There are lots of UM players around here so I thought it was fitting.



ajchafe said:


> Damn! I was going to convert some nobz with terminator bits first!  I may have to take a little inspiration from you, but I will give credit  Also, love the riot shields, ANOTHER idea I just had  haha
> 
> Great army
> +rep



heheh thanks, have at her! Let me know how your converts turn out!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Added Grots to army under troops


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

*Wow*

I have loved them since 1999 when I first saw them "Ok I liked sqauts also" but they are gone now I now have a new army to start THANKS I think!!!!

They look great


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks muchacho! Much appreciated!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

updated pics


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks awesome makes me want to finish my ork army!! but i must finish my IF first.. stay focused azwraith!!!

the skin is a bit to fluro green for me but thats just my personal preference looking great!

oh and btw.. BAD MOONZ IS SMARTAH!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Rep for all the additional stuff since last time.
Fine work(still looking forward to the stompa though.)


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

stompa added


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Update:

New better pictures.
A few new models and repaints.

I particularly like the picture of myself in the background of the first pic. Classic!


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

love the metal effect used on the stompas armour


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Rob1981 said:


> love the metal effect used on the stompas armour


Thanks! I need to repaint the coloured parts though, Too cartooney for me I think.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

The conversions you got going are really good from what I can see although I doubt there are more in real life. I did have a fully painted ork army but then I built some more. You can check my log somewhere on here if you're interested. Anyway, its great to see a sea of green and some old school warbikers. They don't look too bad considering they are an old kit. You have done a sterling job. +rep


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats a lot of ork... but what I really like is that giant Squiggoth cleverly disquised as an elephant... Perhaps a few grot sitting on it's head and you can play him in games


----------

